# When/if you’d upgrade



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been home roasting for about 2 years now. I've been doing it basically in a huge stock pot on a small gas stove with a heat gun! 
pretty primitive but I've managed to get pretty good results I think! Using just my eyes, ears and nose!

There seems to be a distinct lack of roasters available in the U.K. but I'm wondering if say the Gene would be worth upgrading to.

using the heat gun I'm always a bit close to scorching the beans and find darker roasts are definitely dominated by roast flavours for a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I switched from a popcorn popper to a Gene a few months ago and I have no regrets, there's much more control over the roast but not so much control as to overwhelm inexperienced roasters (like me). Batch size is great for personal use, and not too large so if I make a mess of a roast it's not a large amount of beans to bin.

I can't really comment beyond the Gene as that's where my experience starts and stops, but I hear positive things about the Behmor and Hottop which as far as I know are the other readily available domestic roasters.

Best of luck with whatever you choose!


----------

